# Trivia 4/20



## luckytrim (Apr 20, 2018)

trivia 4/20
DID YOU KNOW...
William Moulton Marston (1893-1947), the inventor of the  Systolic Blood 
Pressure Test, also created the iconic comic book heroine,  Wonder Woman.

1. When breaking off the tail of a lobster, a person may  encounter a 
reddish-orange, squishy substance where the tail meets the  torso of the 
lobster. What is this substance called?
2. Who played the Title role in the 1950's TV series, "The  Adventures of 
Superman" ?
3. Which word best fits into these blank spaces: "The ____ For  Scandal", 
"____ Day", "____ Is Out", and "The ____ For  Wives"?
4. What Rock band recorded "Eye of the Tiger" ?
5. What is the national drink of Greece?
6. What sort of critters are included in the biological order  Lepidoptera?
7. Which 1950's TV show featured identical cousins Patty and  Cathy Lane?
8. Who penned "The Old Man and the Sea" ?

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
The letter "E" is the one that's used most.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. Coral
2. George Reeves
3. School
4. Survivor
5. Ouzo
6. Butterflies and moths
7. The Patty Duke Show
8. Ernest Hemingway

TRUTH !!
According to AskOxford.com, Samuel Morse counted the number of  times that 
letters appeared in sets of printers' type. He needed to know  which letters 
were more common so that he could give the most commonly used  letters the 
simpler codes. The experts at Oxford did their own study using  the 'Concise 
Oxford Dictionary', and the results were the same--the letter  'E' is the 
most commonly used letter.


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 20, 2018)

I took a half year printing class in high school in the early 60s. For what it's worth, I learned the most frequently used letters were: E, T, A, O, I, N, S, H, R, D, L, U, C.


----------



## luckytrim (Apr 21, 2018)

Wowzers !
T before A ....
I would have lost $$ on that ...


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 21, 2018)

I think, because of the word "the", 'e' and 't' make the tops of the list.


----------

